# Potential Scam sales - Niche Zero



## jymbob (Aug 24, 2017)

Casually scrolling through Instagram, I suddenly saw an advert for a Niche from the website yestodited.com. They're allegedly selling them for about $40 "discounted from $139.99"

Had a quick look around and it's clearly a scam (everything on the site is too good to be true, and several are indiegogo projects) with no intention of ever delivering anything.

Thought @Niche Coffee might want to know.

Unless, you know, I've stumbled upon the deal of the decade?


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Yeah suspect a fair few of us will be targeted by this for a while.

@Niche Coffee

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/48765-fake-niche-seller/?do=embed


----------



## jymbob (Aug 24, 2017)

Thanks for the link. I had a quick search before I posted and couldn't see anything, but that's crapatalk for you


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

jymbob said:


> Thanks for the link. I had a quick search before I posted and couldn't see anything, but that's crapatalk for you


I doubt anybody will complain about scam warnings appearing almost simultaneously in multiple sections of the site. More chance of peeps not getting caught out that way.


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

Yes! I put it out to my FB friends (not many only 60 odd) as I don't have friends on FB that I haven't met in person.

Told them it's fake. Also as others had said, the low entry level grinders could be expected to be sold discounted at that sort of price, and if you're not au fait with the product, it could be a tempter.


----------



## RobbieTheTruth (Jun 4, 2019)

Do you reckon they would send an entry level electric grinder in a replica Niche shell, or nothing at all?


----------



## Junglebert (Jan 7, 2019)

RobbieTheTruth said:


> Do you reckon they would send an entry level electric grinder in a replica Niche shell, or nothing at all?


 The latter.


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

Nothing at all! It's a total rip-off you can be assured


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

RobbieTheTruth said:


> Do you reckon they would send an entry level electric grinder in a replica Niche shell, or nothing at all?


Who knows? Could get a fake shell with an inferior motor & burrs. Or you could get a genuine Niche that's been made on a ghost shift at the same factory. Or nothing but a hole in your wallet where £30 used to be.


----------



## RobbieTheTruth (Jun 4, 2019)

ashcroc said:


> Or you could get a genuine Niche that's been made on a ghost shift at the same factory.


 Ah, the old 'Grey Market'! Unlikely, but a possibility.


----------



## jymbob (Aug 24, 2017)

I got caught out by another "offer" a while back that basically reframed the offer as "you pay for postage"

The issue here is that when I didn't get anything from them, I couldn't get a refund from PayPal because I hadn't "bought" anything.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

ashcroc said:


> Who knows? Could get a fake shell with an inferior motor & burrs. Or you could get a genuine Niche that's been made on a ghost shift at the same factory. Or nothing but a hole in your wallet where £30 used to be.


 Won't get a genuine one, the burrs alone cost a lot more than that...just a complete scam, probably send you a house brick in a box, or perhaps just a picture of a Niche Zero.

I do like their smartwatch though...thought about ordering it, the stuff is so inexpensive?


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Perhaps it'll be like those old eBay Xbox scams where you just receive a picture of the console in an envelope:

A...Niche Xerox....


----------



## Bycraft (Nov 3, 2015)

Get in fast, the demand on these is crazy and are backordered for months

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Niche-Zero-Coffee-Grinder/193639008186?hash=item2d15c8c7ba:g:8~oAAOSw789fR848


----------



## Zeak (Jun 12, 2017)

Why did he remove it from Sale/Swap?


----------



## higbert (Jun 10, 2020)

Zeak said:


> Why did he remove it from Sale/Swap?


 I imagine a mod moved it because it wasn't for sale on the forum, it was an ebay auction.


----------



## Zeak (Jun 12, 2017)

Right. Well, really wanted white, but £50 difference and no waiting made me click that 'offer' button. Let's see.


----------



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

Zeak said:


> Why did he remove it from Sale/Swap?


 Yes removed by a mod which was fair enough as I didn't state a price.

Thank you for creating the link @Bycraft 👍

Thank you to forum members who sent me initial offers on listing - by time I had to review them someone has added a bid so they've been removed from my sellers options by eBay now.


----------



## Zeak (Jun 12, 2017)

THR_Crema said:


> Yes removed by a mod which was fair enough as I didn't state a price.
> 
> Thank you for creating the link @Bycraft 👍
> 
> Thank you to forum members who sent me initial offers on listing - by time I had to review them someone has added a bid so they've been removed from my sellers options by eBay now.


 sigh, oh well, November it is then .) BTW, feel sorry for you, hope the circumstances that lead to this are nothing too serious. GLWS.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

THR_Crema said:


> Yes removed by a mod which was fair enough as I didn't state a price.
> 
> Thank you for creating the link @Bycraft 👍
> 
> Thank you to forum members who sent me initial offers on listing - by time I had to review them *someone* has added a bid so they've been removed from my sellers options by eBay now.


 Someone is no mug and knows how the Bay works, and has effectively at a stroke wiped out all gs-undering ie Cheeky offers and even (legitimate) higher offers.

I would imagine that they have bid almost upto Niches price (give or take postage)

Obviously nothing stopping illegitimate higher offers (requiring the seller to cancel the listing etc and against the rules).

I will state that "someone" isn't me


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

End the listing add buy it now or best offer.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

higbert said:


> I imagine a mod moved it because it wasn't for sale on the forum, it was an ebay auction.


 Correct.


----------



## Zeak (Jun 12, 2017)

Drewster said:


> Someone is no mug and knows how the Bay works, and has effectively at a stroke wiped out all gs-undering ie Cheeky offers and even (legitimate) higher offers.
> 
> I would imagine that they have bid almost upto Niches price (give or take postage)
> 
> ...


 Never knew offers get wiped as soon as a bid is submitted 🤔 Strange mechanics.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Zeak said:


> Never knew offers get wiped as soon as a bid is submitted 🤔 Strange mechanics.


 Not that strange when you think about the auction model that the bay is based on.

In a "real" auction at any point prior to the start of the sale (technically up until the auctioneer opens bidding for the lot) the seller can withdraw the lot - for any reason.

One reason could be that someone has seen the lot and offers him a price "up front" that he accepts (bearing in mind the seller will have to pay commission if it sells via the auction as will the buyer)....

Once the bidding is open - the seller cannot legally withdraw the lot from sale and (if he has not set a reserve) once the auctioneer accepts a bid he is legally bound to sell at the bid price. (there is a little bit of leeway of "auctioneers discretion" - in that he could accept bids in order to get the ball rolling but not complete as in his opinion the price was too low... but that is at his discretion not the seller, unless they set a reserve)

The bay follows the same legal framework (broadly - there are some slight nuances due to the online nature but not major) hence it is technically a legally binding contract to sell at the accepted bid price (if you set a reserve the bid isn't technically accepted).

The bay is offering various add ons etc nowadays but they still need to comply to the law.
Sellers on the bay however sometimes either knowingly or naively break the law...


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I'd actually hate to see it go for more than retail....


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Thats why its been put on ebay, as people pay over the odds.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Cuprajake said:


> Thats why its been put on ebay, as people pay over the odds.


 I'd rather wait...


----------



## Jasetaylor (Jul 31, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> I'd actually hate to see it go for more than retail....


 Limited supply and high demand, this could feasibly go over the NZ Indiegogo asking price.


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

Why buy from niche then sell straight away? To make money?


----------



## Jasetaylor (Jul 31, 2020)

Joe shorrock said:


> Why buy from niche then sell straight away? To make money?


 OP / Seller noted a change in circumstances.


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

Jasetaylor said:


> OP / Seller noted a change in circumstances.


 Yeah I got that now, I know him 😂😂


----------



## espressoSquirrel (Jul 24, 2020)

a brand new item, with warranty... i would be surprised if it doesn't go way over a new price. If you were on the high street and saw a shop selling one for £520 and the shop next door selling it for £500 but you have to wait 3 months... I would probably pay the extra £20 and enjoy it for the next 3 months. If 2 people want to buy it for a birthday present or are just really impatient, then it could go really high. Best of luck to the seller.

i'll sit here jealously waiting though. (i need a white one)


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

espressoSquirrel said:


> a brand new item, with warranty... i would be surprised if it doesn't go way over a new price. If you were on the high street and saw a shop selling one for £520 and the shop next door selling it for £500 but you have to wait 3 months... I would probably pay the extra £20 and enjoy it for the next 3 months. If 2 people want to buy it for a birthday present or are just really impatient, then it could go really high. Best of luck to the seller.
> 
> i'll sit here jealously waiting though. (i need a white one)


 The really sad thing is I have a UK one waiting to go back to Niche...they sent me it to check because the customer said there was something wrong with it so they sent them another. I couldn't find a thing wrong with it, works perfect. Just sitting in the garage under one of my Pinball machines....been there for months. I suspect customer error though because the woodwork shows evidence of spurters... 🤣

I can't even remember what colour it is....


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

DavecUK said:


> The really sad thing is I have a UK one waiting to go back to Niche...they sent me it to check because the customer said there was something wrong with it so they sent them another. I couldn't find a thing wrong with it, works perfect. Just sitting in the garage under one of my Pinball machines....been there for months. I suspect customer error though because the woodwork shows evidence of spurters... 🤣
> 
> I can't even remember what colour it is....


 If it's not black or white, your golden! 😂


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

I bet it will go over the price of new from Niche. People paid almost the price of new for a year old grinder, and this hasn't been used and is available without the wait.

One thing to note, thought, is that the manual says that the warranty isn't transferable. @THR_Crema - Maybe it's worth your while to send an email to Niche, tell them your circumstances and ask if they can make an exception for warranty transfer. They seem very decent, reasonable and human, so might agree. You have nothing to lose by trying.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Joe shorrock said:


> If it's not black or white, your golden! 😂


 Well according to Heisenberg's principle, I have to be careful I don't make a mistake and quote the wrong principle, it's easily done  The Niche I have is neither black, nor white, until I open the box...it's in a superposition state awaiting the collapse of the wave function. At which point it will become a black, or a white Niche. It's also possible that it's entagled with a Niche of the opposite colour.

If you believe quantum mechanics 100% correct of course...

Dangit...now I want to go and open the box, just to see what colour it is 🤣


----------



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

Doram said:


> I bet it will go over the price of new from Niche. People paid almost the price of new for a year old grinder, and this hasn't been used and is available without the wait.
> 
> One thing to note, thought, is that the manual says that the warranty isn't transferable. @THR_Crema - Maybe it's worth your while to send an email to Niche, tell them your circumstances and ask if they can make an exception for warranty transfer. They seem very decent, reasonable and human, so might agree. You have nothing to lose by trying.


 Spoken with Niche and they have kindly offered to transfer the warranty to the new owner as brand new. It was Niche who suggested I try and sell it to make money back. I don't want to make any profit so will be reviewing my listing - it's a genuine change in circumstances and I'm fuming I have to do this having wanted a Niche for so long.

It is what it is and I'll continue to enjoy the setup I have at present.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

THR_Crema said:


> Spoken with Niche and they have kindly offered to transfer the warranty to the new owner as brand new. It was Niche who suggested I try and sell it to make money back. I don't want to make any profit so will be reviewing my listing - it's a genuine change in circumstances and I'm fuming I have to do this having wanted a Niche for so long.
> 
> It is what it is and I'll continue to enjoy the setup I have at present.


 Why don't you just sell it on here? Normally they sell for asking in minutes and no ebay fees...


----------



## espressoSquirrel (Jul 24, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> It's also possible that it's entagled with a Niche of the opposite colour.


 if my one arrives and is black I'm going to blame you


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

THR_Crema said:


> Spoken with Niche and they have kindly offered to transfer the warranty to the new owner as brand new.


 I thought they would. Happy to see I didn't get the wrong impression.


----------



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

DavecUK said:


> Why don't you just sell it on here? Normally they sell for asking in minutes and no ebay fees...


 Just thinking that now.


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

DavecUK said:


> Why don't you just sell it on here? Normally they sell for asking in minutes and no ebay fees...


 Absolutely. If you don't want to make a profit - offer it here for the price of new. You will lose 15% on eBay+PayPal fees, and it won't last a minute on the For sale forum for what you paid.


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

Be a shame not to sell it on here. If you just want £500 it will go in under 3mins.

Stopwatch poised!


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

Put it in sale part of forum, same price and postage, and I bet 8/11 odds it's gone in under 30 seconds!


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

Joe shorrock said:


> Put it in sale part of forum, same price and postage, and I bet 8/11 odds it's gone in under 30 seconds!


Those are tempting odds. I'm going more like 50secs.

Are we allowed gambling on this forum?


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Ebay usually do £1 selling things now or no fees, either way its gone


----------



## Rickster1978 (Jan 12, 2019)

I'd by it now for the asking price but I'm guessing I would be one of many lol.


----------



## Bycraft (Nov 3, 2015)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Niche-Zero-Coffee-Grinder-Black-Brand-New-Box-Unopened/264863997155?hash=item3dab1fdce3:g:LvYAAOSwMXpfXiId

Edit: Aaaaaaaaand it's been taken down  I guess keep an eye on this seller to see if they relist?


----------



## gilbodavid (Oct 25, 2019)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/154090361010

I know they are good grinders .. but....


----------



## espressoSquirrel (Jul 24, 2020)

ok, i am loving my new one, but I'll undercut this to 1800 if anyone really wants a white one!!

(this is a joke btw... I do wonder if they will get some pretty high offers though, I haven't seen any go for more than 500 yet right?)


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Love a good argument.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Price drop!!!

Now a bargain at £1495!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

i reported that sale for price gouging,

Its against ebay rules


----------



## Rapid (Jun 12, 2020)

@Jony Whatever you do.....don't look up PS5 prices 😂


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

£450 are they not


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Jony said:


> View attachment 45266
> 
> 
> View attachment 45275
> ...


 You've got too much time on your hands mate, if some tool wants to pay £2k for this them let em .


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Not to much time just a little whilst sat on a coach back down South.


----------



## Rapid (Jun 12, 2020)

Jony said:


> £450 are they not


 Genuine disgrace: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sony-PS5-Pre-Order-Disc-Console-Version-CONFIRMED-ORDER-DAY-ONE-DELIVERY/333724438359?hash=item4db386cf57:g:EgcAAOSwgVZfYxzQ

People taking the wee:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PlayStation-5-PS5-Disk-Drive-Edition-Confirmed-Pre-Order/293739316716?hash=item44643a45ec:g:dDEAAOSw7xlfYqqn


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Pre orders arnt even open until after tonights event. And we are last per usual to get orders after November


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Is that right?? Everywhere is out of stock so I assumed I'd missed the first lot of pre orders but it'd be great they've not opened yet! 🤞🤞🤞


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

All they do, once it opens they then release how many will be for Pre orders take in mind they have dropped 450 less consoles as well


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

No they went live and sold out in minutes. They'll be available again. I think retailers have been taking safe numbers of pre-orders despite not knowing their real allocation, so when they get their allocation from Sony they'll be available again (or not if they overdid things).


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Certain UK retailers will be 12.01 am


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Jony said:


> Certain UK retailers will be 12.01 am


 aaaahhhh cards close to the chest is it...😜

I guess all's fair in love and (console) war
👍🤣


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Very, Argos, Game, John Lewis. Amazon will fingers and pies money buys Console from Company. Plus you need a TV upgrade 120 refresh rate Hdr10 and hdmi 2.1 or what's the point LG Cx 55 I think, but Tcl will get 2.1 very soon.


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Jony said:


> Very, Argos, Game, John Lewis. Amazon will fingers and pies money buys Console from Company. Plus you need a TV upgrade 120 refresh rate Hdr10 and hdmi 2.1 or what's the point LG Cx 55 I think, but Tcl will get 2.1 very soon.


 Ooh lovely thanks dude 👍

New telly!!?

Oh man I only got one last year... Better check that refresh rate, not holding my breath though... 😬😭😂


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Luckily my 4k one is a few years old😎


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Jony said:


> Luckily my 4k one is a few years old😎


 Nice 😎

Just having a little look and you can still use an older TV, you just won't be getting the max out of the PS5...

https://www.tomsguide.com/uk/best-picks/best-tv-for-ps5-xbox-series-x


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

I actually bought an 'interim TV' while waiting for the LG with HDMI 2.1 for 4K at 120Hz.


----------



## Rapid (Jun 12, 2020)

Jony said:


> Pre orders arnt even open until after tonights event. And we are last per usual to get orders after November


 You're 24 hours behind buddy. Everything went live from 9:00 am today. (Some midnight last night).


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

OK fine. I'm actually not in a rush because of the TV a enjoy 😎


----------



## Mm391 (Apr 19, 2020)

This sellers persistent if anything.... 🙄

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/154096223427


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Your telling me🤣🤣


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

meanwhile...

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Niche-Zero-Midnight-Black-Coffee-Grinder-EU-Plug-UK-Adapter-Supplied/133523033164?hash=item1f1697cc4c:gRMAAOSwfaZfZNHP


----------



## CJV8 (Apr 8, 2019)

Blue_Cafe said:


> meanwhile...
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Niche-Zero-Midnight-Black-Coffee-Grinder-EU-Plug-UK-Adapter-Supplied/133523033164?hash=item1f1697cc4c:gRMAAOSwfaZfZNHP


 I'm slightly concerned about the seller's cars...


----------



## Rickster1978 (Jan 12, 2019)

The second one didn't go at a bad price in the end. First one has dropped his £2k price to £1k but still can't see anyone biting.


----------



## Agentb (Feb 11, 2017)

Down to 895 on gumtree https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/niche-zero-coffee-grinder-black-uk-plug-brand-new-ups-next-day-courier/1384838644 at this rate it will given away next week.


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

I don't really have a problem with this if it's just one grinder. If he's buying up stock and depriving people of a place in the queue, that's something else.

He isn't forcing anybody to part with their money though. I once had a watch that had a bit of a cult following. A short while after it was released the design was changed very slightly and surprisingly my version became very sought after. I sold it on eBay and got a lot more than I paid for it. I suppose the difference was I put it to auction and presumably all the bidders where happy to try and get it at a price that they thought was fair. Lets be honest, if anybody pays double for a grinder they could wait a couple of months for and get at rrp, then whatever problems they have, money isn't one of them.


----------



## mctrials23 (May 8, 2017)

Its sill creeping down on eBay.


----------



## JTNC (Oct 10, 2020)

I Just had a sponsored youtube ad for the Niche with a link through to this page

Link removed

70% off! Am I missing something or do I need to order 10 immediately?


----------



## JTNC (Oct 10, 2020)

@filthynines what do you make of this?


----------



## mbenney (Apr 18, 2020)

It's a scam, they called it out on their Instagram.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Avoid - it's a scam. You can only order a Niche through the Niche website.


----------



## L2en (Jun 10, 2018)

Lots of scams like that around, I had one popping out on FB feed all the time. Some people actually ordered from that one and got some cheap hand grinder in the post.


----------



## JTNC (Oct 10, 2020)

Well don't I feel sheepish! Thanks for the heads up guys.


----------



## IDREAMOFCOFFEEBEFOREIWAKE (Nov 19, 2018)

It's fake company trying to scam people.

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals (Sep 15, 2020)

JTNC said:


> Well don't I feel sheepish! Thanks for the heads up guys.


 You came to the right place to find out. People on here will have tried most of the major retailers and will be able to point you in the right direction away from scammers.


----------



## Rick Welch (Sep 17, 2020)

thanks all, had come up on my feed too, somehow


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

JTNC said:


> I Just had a sponsored youtube ad for the Niche with a link through to this page
> 
> Link removed
> 
> 70% off! Am I missing something or do I need to order 10 immediately?


 Anywhere you see a niche or a coffee machine at that discount is a scam , sage products fluctuate a little , but its rare to see big discounts in new coffee gear , it's just not a high enough volume market to drive the sales required to make it work ,


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

They could have made it less obvious that it is a scam by making the 'discount' more reasonable. This way I wouldn't even bother to google it, as it's so clear that this is far too good to be true (similar to 'congrats, you have just won a million pounds', or 'act quick and get this new Tesla for a tenner'. Still I am sure they will find some people who will fall for this, otherwise they wouldn't do it.


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals (Sep 15, 2020)

Doram said:


> They could have made it less obvious that it is a scam by making the 'discount' more reasonable. This way I wouldn't even bother to google it, as it's so clear that this is far too good to be true (similar to 'congrats, you have just won a million pounds', or 'act quick and get this new Tesla for a tenner'. Still I am sure they will find some people who will fall for this, otherwise they wouldn't do it.


 I think this traps people who a) can type their credit card details faster than they can remember to check things like website info and company info, and b) those who have the mindset of "well if it doesn't turn up then it's *only* [insert price here], and if it turns up then great!". I saw the same scam attempt with Trek bikes a little while ago, at a time when bike availability nationwide was very low indeed. I think the Niche Zero is a bit too niche for this scam, but then I guess they only need one or two biters to profit.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

If it's too good to be true - it is. Forum is a great place to check out these sorts of scams to avoid being conned. Remember, buyer beware - always.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

The price for the Niche is always shown on their website and apart from Minor currency variations should be the same world wide. Any sites that have a substantial variation in price should be viewed with caution


----------



## JimC (Oct 7, 2020)

I came across the same link through Youtube after watching a coffee related video and then an 'advert' which was the original Niche promo video played with the scam site linked at the bottom... And it's played multiple times since. Crazy how some of the stuff gets through filters!


----------



## Rapid (Jun 12, 2020)

Scumbags.


----------



## Ebrahim Mojtahedi (Oct 23, 2020)

I took the risk I ordered Nich1 paid by Paypal today which is a guaranteed payment dispute if it come to that.

I have not been charged a penny for shipping a 5KG package from USA to UK sound scam but I wait and if it is ok I have made a bargain if it is not then I can always get my money back through Paypal resolution dispute section.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

DavecUK said:


> The price for the Niche is always shown on their website and apart from Minor currency variations should be the same world wide. Any sites that have a substantial variation in price should be viewed with caution


 So the bit above didn't concern you?



Ebrahim Mojtahedi said:


> I took the risk I ordered Nich1 paid by Paypal today which is a guaranteed payment dispute if it come to that.
> 
> I have not been charged a penny for shipping a 5KG package from USA to UK sound scam but I wait and if it is ok I have made a bargain if it is not then I can always get my money back through Paypal resolution dispute section.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ebrahim Mojtahedi said:


> I took the risk I ordered Nich1 paid by Paypal today which is a guaranteed payment dispute if it come to that.
> 
> I have not been charged a penny for shipping a 5KG package from USA to UK sound scam but I wait and if it is ok I have made a bargain if it is not then I can always get my money back through Paypal resolution dispute section.


 You my friend are foolhardy in the extreme.

How do you think anyone is selling this item below what I suspect is cost Price


----------



## Rapid (Jun 12, 2020)

Ebrahim Mojtahedi said:


> I took the risk I ordered Nich1 paid by Paypal today which is a guaranteed payment dispute if it come to that.
> 
> I have not been charged a penny for shipping a 5KG package from USA to UK sound scam but I wait and if it is ok I have made a bargain if it is not then I can always get my money back through Paypal resolution dispute section.


 Because paypal refunds department are always such a pleasure to deal with.....

Good luck getting your refund when the time comes. I genuinely mean that. I wouldn't want that issue hanging around in my sub conscience. Even if you do get your money back when the times comes, in all likelihood you will have contributed towards a successful scam. I imagine they will be long gone before Paypal can catch up with them.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

*Hmmm. First post: *"I took the risk I ordered Nich1 paid by Paypal ..." 🤔

The cynical in me thinks....


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

Ebrahim Mojtahedi said:


> I took the risk I ordered Nich1 paid by Paypal


 If I wanted a Nich1, I would pay with Paypl. 😉


----------



## IDREAMOFCOFFEEBEFOREIWAKE (Nov 19, 2018)

You're almost certain to be ripped off, shouldve just messaged the makers and see where else they sell

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete4eyes (Oct 10, 2020)

Just to revive this... it's currently at £785 now...

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/154133455229


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Somebody WILL pay over the odd's for it eventually....the peeps who do this kind of "inflated" price-hike bank on some fool parting with their dosh....usually said fool is the "impatient type"...again the seller banks upon this. Supply and demand.


----------



## Col M (Oct 3, 2020)

I think it's a bad enough scam to Amazon ads claiming to have the Niche for sale when Googling


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Ebrahim Mojtahedi said:


> I took the risk I ordered Nich1 paid by Paypal today which is a guaranteed payment dispute if it come to that.
> 
> I have not been charged a penny for shipping a 5KG package from USA to UK sound scam but I wait and if it is ok I have made a bargain if it is not then I can always get my money back through Paypal resolution dispute section.


 How did it go?


----------



## Ozzyjohn (May 31, 2020)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> How did it go?


 Don't hold your breath . . .


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I suspect you will never get a reply/


----------



## Stox (Jul 19, 2020)

I expect this will go for a healthy sum. £370 + P&P from Dublin at the time of posting.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Niche-Zero-Coffee-Grinder/174556461851?hash=item28a4603b1b%3Ag%3ABvgAAOSw4z5f1Mnq&LH_ItemCondition=1500|2500|3000


----------



## Akula (Oct 1, 2020)

The guy thats selling the other one for £995 , has sold a few already


----------



## Gav86 (Dec 10, 2020)

Yep 4 days to go and already at website price (postage accounted for!)

Was taken aback by the £995 price tag, assume its the same person on gumtree and eBay...


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

It sort of annoys me when this happens, shouldn't really as it's market forces at work....it just "feels" wrong.


----------



## Gav86 (Dec 10, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> It sort of annoys me when this happens, shouldn't really as it's market forces at work....it just "feels" wrong.


 I agree! I see it as taking advantage, But as you say... Market forces and all that!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I guess if someone knows the new price, and the reputation of these grinders, and is willing to pay extra to get one faster, that's kind of okay. It's when someone is tricked into paying massively over the odds through a combination of their ignorance and the malfeasance of the seller that I get a nasty taste in my mouth. I would hope people would do a little research before buying an expensive grinder, and therefore be aware of the price. But it would be horrid if, say, a person wanted to surprise their other half for Christmas who had been talking about wanting a Niche, and ending up getting stitched up.

Profiteering always seems wrong to me, but in a similar way I think there are plenty of rich folk who buy limited availability supercars with the intention of selling them on immediately for eye watering profits to somebody who can afford to pay to jump the queue and is impatient. At least it's not bog roll or drinking water.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Sadly supply and demand,

Theres no way a bangy old ford mexico is worth 100k but people pay it 🤣

I bought a niche this week via ebay for just shy of 470 posted, and sold it on ebay for the same, sadly ill loose fees out of it, so made a loss on it.

For me while people really rave about the niche, i really didnt like it.


----------



## earthflattener (Jul 27, 2015)

....and so it came to pass that a humble coffee grinder opened the eyes of the masses to the iniquities of capitalism and was the catalyst that led to the world revolution of 2025.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

I suppose that what happens when you cater to a niche market....


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Whereafter, the peasantry were forced into "grinding poverty" (sorry!) and were forced to smash their state-supplied commodity beans with a hammer and sickle...


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Cuprajake said:


> For me while people really rave about the niche, i really didnt like it.


 And that's absolutely fine. And you are not alone. I know of a few others who don't rate it either, and that's a personal choice. Can you imagine if we all liked the same things? What a boring World we would be living in! At least you had the opportunity to buy it, try it, experience it, and decide it wasn't right for you. And, for the sake of a an ebay fee - consider it renting - you were able to pass it on hopefully to someone who would enjoy it.

it's unlikely the opposite would've been possible though. I.e.: say you have a Niche, but would like to try an Eureka Atom. Most likely you'd not be able to sell for the price you paid for neither be able to sell it again in such a short timeframe if you didn't like it.


----------



## Stox (Jul 19, 2020)

The bidding on the link I posted started at £0.01, so it looks like an honest auction that will establish what people are prepared to pay. If it had been a 'Buy it now' at some stupid money, or at a price that meant it was obviously a scam, I wouldn't have bothered.

Ooh look, another one (different seller, currently £390):

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NICHE-ZERO-Coffee-Grinder-MIDNIGHT-BLACK-BRAND-NEW-UK-model/333823495555?hash=item4db96e4d83:g:w0cAAOSwhnZf1bmy


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Yeah true, but then id also prob of not paid near brand new cost for a yr old grinder so its swings and roundabouts really.

I like the style etc, and i have no doubt its a cracking grinder, jus just didnt like the inconsistency of grinds. Personal opinion though


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Cuprajake said:


> jus just didnt like the inconsistency of grinds.


 In which way?


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Size of ginds, what i would decribe as husk from popcorning. I had the disc fitted and it actually trapped a bean under it
View attachment 49510
View attachment 49509


----------



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

Cuprajake said:


> Sadly supply and demand,
> 
> Theres no way a bangy old ford mexico is worth 100k but people pay it 🤣
> 
> ...


 I'm really pleased to read this I've always felt like a second class coffee grinder

I hate seeing gloating people stating they are only selling as their Niche is arriving soon or only selling as they're upgrading to a Niche

Your post has made me feel 100% better Now I feel I don't need one - they look like Thermos Flasks anyway!

Thanks @Cuprajake 😎


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Cuprajake said:


> Size of ginds, what i would decribe as husk from popcorning. I had the disc fitted and it actually trapped a bean under it
> View attachment 49510
> View attachment 49509


 Bits of husk isn't down to a grinder being inconsistent , its the way husk breaks and grinds differently to the rest of the bean.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Ah, well ive never seen it with my mignon, but i dont single dose that,


----------



## Akula (Oct 1, 2020)

Cuprajake said:


> Ah, well ive never seen it with my mignon, but i dont single dose that,


 I couldnt be bothered waiting on the Niche , and just ordered a Mignon Specialita , basically to replace my Zenith 65E as the Zenith does not fit under the kitchen units above the work tops. Have enjoyed the Zenith so stuck with the flat burrs.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

The bean-counters at Niche will no doubt be *watching what people are paying* (2nd hand) for *their* product.....*the downside *(for us) is that Niche will more than likely (greed always wins out) *INCREASE their price* of a NEW machine (buttered up with BS excuses like Covid/supply-demand/production-costs/yada yada yada).


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Rumpelstiltskin said:


> The bean-counters at Niche will no doubt be *watching what people are paying* (2nd hand) for *their* product.....*the downside *(for us) is that Niche will more than likely (greed always wins out) *INCREASE their price* of a NEW machine (buttered up with BS excuses like Covid/supply-demand/production-costs/yada yada yada).


 It will be a shame if they do that, sadly. And they pretty much have no competition at the moment at the single dosing camp, not even at £1k. But this is the capitalist system, and, in a way, there's nothing wrong with it. Look at Londinium machines... is that price justifiable? La Marzocco machines? I'm sure some people will say "yes", of course, some will say "no way". There are many other examples. There will always be people who will buy it, and, if it means less units sold and the profit is maintained... as a business owner.... why wouldn't you do it? Some people will hate it of course. Eventually however, it sadly becomes the new norm and the rest is history.


----------



## editor (Nov 8, 2017)

I'm baffled why anyone would pay £500 to get in a qeue for anything 😄

Once the online hype dies down it will be interesting to see what happens to the company - they may want to invest in a professional website, the badly photoshoped stock images give off a very cheap impression.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

editor said:


> I'm baffled why anyone would pay £500 to get in a qeue for anything 😄
> 
> Once the online hype dies down it will be interesting to see what happens to company - they may want to invest in a professional website, the badly photoshoped stock images give off a very cheap impression.


 Speaking of grinders, some people pay £2.5k and get in a queue... Ultimately, if it's something you want and you have to queue, then you have to queue and so be it. I personally would not get in a queue to enter a supermarket or a DIY shop. I would happily get in a queue for something I really want and can't get anywhere else though.

Talking about queues, some of us would happily queue for 1h30min to go on a rollercoaster ride. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Cuprajake said:


> Ah, well ive never seen it with my mignon, but i dont single dose that,


 You are not extracting husk anyway , you may not have seen it with your previous grinder due to it not being there.

"The husk is also referred to as coffee chaff and is the dried skin of the bean. During the roasting process, the husk falls off and has usually been left behind;"


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

editor said:


> I'm baffled why anyone would pay £500 to get in a qeue for anything 😄
> 
> Once the online hype dies down it will be interesting to see what happens to the company - they may want to invest in a professional website, the badly photoshoped stock images give off a very cheap impression.


 Hype been going a good while, until someone comes up with an as good solution at the same or less price then it will continue to sell, and while demand out strips supply then people will pay in advance . There was a time when a lot of stuff was made to order but in the Amazon world of same day delivery , peoples expectations are that everyone chucks stuff out this quick.

It's kinda out there on it's own in terms of size , quality of brew made and functionality.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Rumpelstiltskin said:


> The bean-counters at Niche will no doubt be *watching what people are paying* (2nd hand) for *their* product.....*the downside *(for us) is that Niche will more than likely (greed always wins out) *INCREASE their price* of a NEW machine (buttered up with BS excuses like Covid/supply-demand/production-costs/yada yada yada).


 A lot of your BS excuses are real, shipping costs to the UK are going through the roof at the moment , and will be passed on somehow , costs in the supply chain are going to go up next year.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

editor said:


> they may want to invest in a professional website, the badly photoshoped stock images give off a very cheap impression.


 There are 1000s of photos real people have posted on the internet (probably not photoshopped). They have a product where people are queuing up to buy it, the current web presence doesn't seem to be doing them any harm and keeps costs and complication to a minimum....if it ain't broke, why fix it. They have not "price gouged" the consumer, even when demand has exceeded supply for around a year or more, they kept the price exactly the same.

All seems to be pretty smart thinking to me...

P.S. Shipping costs as @Mrboots2uhas indicated have already gone up and been that way for some time.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

editor said:


> I'm baffled why anyone would pay £500 to get in a qeue for anything 😄


 Some £7 million worth of turnover apparently.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

agree with that, they did take on board about the disc and supplied them foc did they not?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Some £7 million worth of turnover apparently.


 Keep up.... 8.7 million of turnover 😉

P.S. We seem to have caught the uniquely British disease of knocking our own successful companies (who pay Taxes in the UK), for no reason?


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Mrboots2u said:


> You are not extracting husk anyway , you may not have seen it with your previous grinder due to it not being there.
> 
> "The husk is also referred to as coffee chaff and is the dried skin of the bean. During the roasting process, the husk falls off and has usually been left behind;"


 ive not seen it before, even single dosing in the mignon


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> You are not extracting husk anyway , you may not have seen it with your previous grinder due to it not being there.
> 
> "The husk is also referred to as coffee chaff and is the dried skin of the bean. During the roasting process, the husk falls off and has usually been left behind;"


 @Cuprajake - Most likely what you see is also enhanced by the Niche being a single dose grinder without any clump crusher or grid or similar before the chute. Therefore, everything ends in the cup. Combined with the inevitable static that is more prominent in single dose grinders, you will tend to see them more because they will also stick to the side of the cup. In a hoper fed grinder like the Eureka mignon, the grinds will get compacted behind the chute and potentially that's why you didn't spot them, if they were there in the first place.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

appreciate the explanation pal


----------



## editor (Nov 8, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> There are 1000s of photos real people have posted on the internet (probably not photoshopped). They have a product where people are queuing up to buy it, the current web presence doesn't seem to be doing them any harm and keeps costs and complication to a minimum....if it ain't broke, why fix it. They have not "price gouged" the consumer, even when demand has exceeded supply for around a year or more, they kept the price exactly the same.
> 
> All seems to be pretty smart thinking to me...
> 
> P.S. Shipping costs as @Mrboots2uhas indicated have already gone up and been that way for some time.


 Of course it's not doing them any harm, they're selling as much as they can make clearly.

My point being that the sales (im not sure what the turnover comments have to do with anything) will eventually dip, be it in 6 months or 6 years at which point they may want to create a slightly more 'professional' looking website to then appeal to further people, its very easy these days and not expensive or complicated.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> @Cuprajake - Most likely what you see is also enhanced by the Niche being a single dose grinder without any clump crusher or grid or similar before the chute. Therefore, everything ends in the cup. Combined with the inevitable static that is more prominent in single dose grinders, you will tend to see them more because they will also stick to the side of the cup. In a hoper fed grinder like the Eureka mignon, the grinds will get compacted behind the chute and potentially that's why you didn't spot them, if they were there in the first place.





Cuprajake said:


> ive not seen it before, even single dosing in the mignon


 Only if you removed the clump crusher... Unless you remove the clump crusher, you are not single dosing the mignon, as there's still about 4g of exchange retention there.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

When will Niche LLC float in the stock market? Anytime soon? 😛


----------



## editor (Nov 8, 2017)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Some £7 million worth of turnover apparently.


 Queuing for £7m worth of turnover? You've lost me there 😄


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

when demand exceeds supply - you have a queue.


----------



## Stox (Jul 19, 2020)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> When will Niche LLC float in the stock market? Anytime soon? 😛


 More likely they will be gobbled up by a larger company, in the same way that Baratza have been acquired by Breville (aka Sage). But we can hope.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Bits of husk isn't down to a grinder being inconsistent , its the way husk breaks and grinds differently to the rest of the bean.


 It's chaff not bits of husk. Most chaff is discarded during the roast process but some beans retain more in the crease than other varieties.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Stox said:


> More likely they will be gobbled up by a larger company, in the same way that Baratza have been acquired by Breville (aka Sage). But we can hope.


 La Pavoni has also recently been acquired by Smeg. (sorry off topic)


----------



## editor (Nov 8, 2017)

The Systemic Kid said:


> when demand exceeds supply - you have a queue.


 There wasn't a question about 'why' there is a queue .


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

@MediumRoastSteam less than 2g from a clive coffee thing on youtube, but tbf i purge anyway


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Cuprajake said:


> @MediumRoastSteam less than 2g from a clive coffee thing on youtube, but tbf i purge anyway


 Worth considering Exchange and retention are not the same thing ...Older models were at least 4 g plus


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

yeah, i get that


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

> 1 hour ago, Cuprajake said:


 Yeah... Take that video with a pinch (or two) of salt. E.g.: He says the Mignon makes an excellent single doser. However, there's more to just exchange and retention with regards to single dosing. The quality of the grinds produced by a single-dosed mignon is not great (pop-corning, inconsistency, etc).


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Cuprajake said:


> Sadly supply and demand,
> 
> Theres no way a bangy old ford mexico is worth 100k but people pay it 🤣
> 
> ...


 What didn't you like.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

well.

it was a used grinder 12 months or so, i don't know if that made a difference.

so i tried my usual beans, they came out in the cup as pictured in the thread.

i then tried some papa beans from black cat, bigger ones. one got stuck under the disc.

i had it on a grind setting of 8, went down to 6 and it was still a gusher (18g) ims basket

as i say, just wasn't for me, which is a shame as i've wanted one for a while.

luckily my taste buds are not as sophisticated as some to tell the difference in burrs


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Odd, because very rarely I go past 10 no disc and with my Vesuvius which uses a tighter grind. But everyone one is different with taste.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

yeah,

as per i researched and read, even some of your previous replys on here to be around 10, so to go lower than 10 on a bean id class are med/dark kinda through me,


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I know you would of researched it anyway. Burrs for home use will probably never need to change them. I could be wrong but you never know, my Niche takes number 1 spot in mine over my Mythos Clima Pro. Which I have only used 2k of beans through it.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Cuprajake said:


> yeah,
> 
> as per i researched and read, even some of your previous replys on here to be around 10, so to go lower than 10 on a bean id class are med/dark kinda through me,


 Your grinder sounds like it needed recalibrating or had a fault


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

when i got it, it needed cleaning, so i took it apart, cleaned and calibrated as per daves guide. twice infact lol


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Cuprajake said:


> when i got it, it needed cleaning, so i took it apart, cleaned and calibrated as per daves guide. twice infact lol


 Still sounds like an outlier with that grinder or the roast , even at 30 second plus pre infusion on filter roasts I've not had to go below 5 with an 18g dose .


----------



## Sam_d (Feb 8, 2019)

I just came across someone selling a niche zero on ebay.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NICHE-ZERO-Coffee-Grinder-MIDNIGHT-BLACK-UK-Plug-BRAND-NEW-UPS-Courier/154237193489?_trkparms=aid%3D1110006%26algo%3DHOMESPLICE.SIM%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20191002094254%26meid%3Da33beda5dcea4966906b0d93b6026688%26pid%3D100891%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D264980208061%26itm%3D154237193489%26pmt%3D0%26noa%3D1%26pg%3D2332490%26algv%3DDefaultOrganic&_trksid=p2332490.c100891.m5206

Please tell me people are not willing to pay this extramley insane price of almost £700.

Its people like this that I hate driving the price of second hand units (not just the niche) up tremendously. It's a shame he isn't happy getting his money back but this to me is pure gread.

I'm sorry if this isn't the appropriate place but I had to have a little rant about this, just kinda made me mad 

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam_d (Feb 8, 2019)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> The quality of the grinds produced by a single-dosed mignon is not great (pop-corning, inconsistency, etc).


I thought a video from Hoffman stated that popcorning isnt a bad this and actually could possibly be a good thing?

I can't remember the specifics or which video it was now.

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Report it for price gouging.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

It's a testament to the popularity of the Niche. Happens all the time - something is in short supply increasing the item in question's value to some. No one is being forced to pay the higher price. Depends if you have money burning a hole in your pocket and you don't want to wait for Niche to release a new batch on to the market.


----------



## Gilly (Jul 29, 2019)

Looked at this and it is brand new as described; however Niche as good as they are have done a brilliant marketing job on the masses; their advertising and marketing executive must have earned a gold star in his school book.

unfortunately this is what happens when we have marketing delirium, we need this self congratulatory acknowledgement that we have 'the best', therefore appeasing the money spent.

Sure the Niche is a good single dose grinder; the looks aren't for everyone but knowledge that you're ' in the club ' helps to overlook this. Of course JH endorsing any product is the holy grail to product populism; the overinflated price ticket is just another notch on the bed post of the manufacturer, who will sleep soundly in the knowledge that demand will always outstrip supply.

Other grinders are also available.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Gilly said:


> Looked at this and it is brand new as described; however Niche as good as they are have done a brilliant marketing job on the masses; their advertising and marketing executive must have earned a gold star in his school book.
> 
> unfortunately this is what happens when we have marketing delirium, we need this self congratulatory acknowledgement that we have 'the best', therefore appeasing the money spent.


 You make it sound as if Niche is a conglomerate rather than, as it is, a small company selling a product that has rightly earned its popularity because it's a very capable grinder and, at the price, is very hard to beat. No sure what you mean by 'marketing delirium' - the product sells on its reputation which is why the company struggles to keep up with demand.


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

Supply and demand is what drives up the second hand market not one person trying to get over £900 for a £500 machine. People go mad this time of year. I need a new iPad but the entry level is sold out everywhere. I had a look on eBay and they're selling for £150 over the retail price. I'll happily wait until the new year and shops restock to get mine but clearly others won't.

Niche are the Apple of the grinder world, they've made a great product that people want and good for them.


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

It's a cool £995 now. Free postage though. Very reasonable.

I think I'd rather try a Santos Barista for a grand. But then I have a bad case of FOMO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## profesor_historia (Sep 1, 2020)

I am reading with interest all about Niche. I don't like the esthetics to be honest but I am very curious about it and I may buy it only of curiosity. However@DavecUK said in a post that in about 5 years the grinder it pays itself as you don't have to throw the retention etc. I am just genuine curious how it was calculated as I don't get the same result







. Regarding the price, well, it may seem not so expensive in the UK but in Spain is the half of a salary, at least in my case. I am wondering if really there is no other option to eliminate a big part of the retention in other grinders using for example the blow up system designed by eureka etc. On the other hand in case someone has another grinder only for filters then Niche function of switching between calibration won't be of so much use for me. I didn't change the coffees in the same day, I open a bag and for example I use the same coffee in espresso for about 5-6 weeks. Then I have curiosity no one answered me satisfactory: why shouldn't I just buy a JX Pro or K plus for example? What functions I won't have in a very good hand grinder I have in Niche?

Sent from my ALP-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

profesor_historia said:


> I am reading with interest all about Niche. I don't like the esthetics to be honest but I am very curious about it and I may buy it only of curiosity. However@DavecUK said in a post that in about 5 years the grinder it pays itself as you don't have to throw the retention etc. I am just genuine curious how it was calculated as I don't get the same result   . Regarding the price, well, it may seem not so expensive in the UK but in Spain is the half of a salary, at least in my case. I am wondering if really there is no other option to eliminate a big part of the retention in other grinders using for example the blow up system designed by eureka etc. On the other hand in case someone has another grinder only for filters then Niche function of switching between calibration won't be of so much use for me. I didn't change the coffees in the same day, I open a bag and for example I use the same coffee in espresso for about 5-6 weeks. Then I have curiosity no one answered me satisfactory: why shouldn't I just buy a JX Pro or K plus for example? What functions I won't have in a very good hand grinder I have in Niche?
> 
> Sent from my ALP-L09 using Tapatalk


 Given the description of your coffee habits , the niches functionality isn't going to be that advantageous for you.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

profesor_historia said:


> I am reading with interest all about Niche. I don't like the esthetics to be honest but I am very curious about it and I may buy it only of curiosity. However@DavecUK said in a post that in about 5 years the grinder it pays itself as you don't have to throw the retention etc. I am just genuine curious how it was calculated as I don't get the same result   .


https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/42210-grinder-for-both-espresso-and-pour-overdrip-coffee/?do=embed&comment=604993&embedComment=604993&embedDo=findComment


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

How do people calculate what is exchange vs retention?

Im curious as i can single dose my mignon and it loses sau 0.1 to 0.2g same is apparent with a niche

Yet you open both up and there are retained grinds, so how do we know what were getting in the cup??


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Cuprajake said:


> How do people calculate what is exchange vs retention?
> 
> Im curious as i can single dose my mignon and it loses sau 0.1 to 0.2g same is apparent with a niche
> 
> Yet you open both up and there are retained grinds, so how do we know what were getting in the cup??


 For the Niche, I explained in the review how I was able to do it...for other grinders it's not so easy as the same method can't be used, so all you can do is estimate what it might be.


----------



## profesor_historia (Sep 1, 2020)

Thank you@DavecUK but now Niche is more expensive I believe and I normally pay 7€ per 250gr, I have to make the numbers. I don't drink 4 coffees a day either. However I got your point, I will make some calculations and put them here.

Sent from my ALP-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

profesor_historia said:


> Thank you@DavecUK but now Niche is more expensive I believe and I normally pay 7€ per 250gr, I have to make the numbers. I don't drink 4 coffees a day either. However I got your point, I will make some calculations and put them here.
> 
> Sent from my ALP-L09 using Tapatalk


 That was when it not quite launched, at launch it went to the £499 price which it has held ever since. Obviously the calculation *can't* be right for everyone, it's just an example based on what many people do. Some people spend more/less on coffee, some don't bother purging, some drink, more or less coffee. Some people don't often change beans to have to dial them in, or just drink 1 coffee until it's gone then move to another one...

It does sound like you are trying to convince yourself to buy something you don't actually want, probably not a good move?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

profesor_historia said:


> Thank you@DavecUK but now Niche is more expensive I believe and I normally pay 7€ per 250gr, I have to make the numbers. I don't drink 4 coffees a day either. However I got your point, I will make some calculations and put them here.
> 
> Sent from my ALP-L09 using Tapatalk


 I'm not sure anyone buys it in the grounds that it pays for itself . Proving or disproving that equation will mean little I think. 
It's small, fits under a cabinet , can do filter and espressos and back to decaf with precious small retention , very quiet all for under £500 . It sells coz there isn't much that can do all that at that price with those kind of quality burrs .


----------



## Agentb (Feb 11, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> Given the description of your coffee habits , the niches functionality isn't going to be that advantageous for you.


 The NZ changed my coffee habits, and if an upgrade doesn't change something in the experience - then it's not really an upgrade. After purchase i now understand much more the difference a good grinder makes, i enjoy my coffee more, it tastes better and i drink more variety and arguably more expensive coffee, more often. I too had a big hesitation about the cost as it was many times the price of anything i had.

Ask me now, two years later - would i sell it for less than new price? Not a chance.

Could i sell it for new price, which is now more than what i paid, or nearly so? I bet i could.

So the cost per year is almost Nearly Zero.

Good coffee equipment does keep its value if you look after it. 👍


----------



## profesor_historia (Sep 1, 2020)

Mrboots2u said:


> I'm not sure anyone buys it in the grounds that it pays for itself . Proving or disproving that equation will mean little I think.
> It's small, fits under a cabinet , can do filter and espressos and back to decaf with precious small retention , very quiet all for under £500 . It sells coz there isn't much that can do all that at that price with those kind of quality burrs .


My all previous industrial grinders fit under the cabinet as I use them without the hopper (Mazzer Major, super Jolly, Compak E10 and E8, Compak K8 etc). Noise is not a problem 
as normally it takes a few seconds to grind for an espresso. I have another grinder for filter. As@DavecUK said, maybe Niche is not for all kind of coffee consumers. However to be honest I went into soporting the Arco 2in1 grinder project which is promising a lot so let's see what happens. Before Arco I was about to buy the JX Pro or the K plus after seeing Dave's videos brewing perfect espresso. So a good manual grinder is also quiet, no retention, conical burrs, you can change from espresso to filter and back to espresso etc.
These are only my thoughts, it's just it's hard to believe that the Niche is alpha and omega of the domestic grinders. I imagine that for many people is the first grinder they buy based on the marketing and publicity, without having tried several other models or second hand etc so they cannot compare it with anything else.

Sent from my ALP-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

profesor_historia said:


> My all previous industrial grinders fit under the cabinet as I use them without the hopper (Mazzer Major, super Jolly, Compak E10 and E8, Compak K8 etc). Noise is not a problem
> as normally it takes a few seconds to grind for an espresso. I have another grinder for filter. As@DavecUK said, maybe Niche is not for all kind of coffee consumers. However to be honest I went into soporting the Arco 2in1 grinder project which is promising a lot so let's see what happens. Before Arco I was about to buy the JX Pro or the K plus after seeing Dave's videos brewing perfect espresso. So a good manual grinder is also quiet, no retention, conical burrs, you can change from espresso to filter and back to espresso etc.
> These are only my thoughts, it's just it's hard to believe that the Niche is alpha and omega of the domestic grinders. I imagine that for many people is the first grinder they buy based on the marketing and publicity, without having tried several other models or second hand etc so they cannot compare it with anything else.
> 
> Sent from my ALP-L09 using Tapatalk


 I hand ground using a Lido E (will be a very similar experience to the Jx and other grinders of the same burr size/form factor) and a Pharos. The Pharos was harder to use but delivered better quality than the Lido E. The niche is motorised and easier to adjust and dial in than either hand grinder, and easier than a Mignon and Ceado E8....

There's absolutely no reason in my opinion not to get a quality hand grinder. You may or may not get tired of it quicker than I did, or you may outlast me (about 3 years use two shots a day+occasional brews). I don't think I could go back to have grinding now.

The niche is as popular as it is because of ease of use and quality of grinds output. It's unmatched by anything up to and even exceeding its price point in that regard and so far I haven't sent reports of faults developing. Whether you think long term hand grinding with a very similar burr set (eg. Pharos £250+shipping and import) is worth a sub £150 saving is up to you. You might save more or less on other grinders with similar burr sets, I don't know, not really they point...


----------



## Agentb (Feb 11, 2017)

profesor_historia said:


> without having tried several other models or second hand etc so they cannot compare it with anything else


 This is very true, but "trying other models" can be expensive especially if you can not resell them close to what you purchased them for, for most of us we have to rely on others with more knowledge. The second hand price of items, is a good measure imho of product value and quality. Negative publicity especially around poor quality will always drive the second hand price down and availability up.



profesor_historia said:


> hard to believe that the Niche is alpha and omega


 It's not, but it is popular and the second hand supply is very small. Until you try it your curiosity(*) won't be sated. It may be a beta or somewhere else along the line. My point was it's not so expensive, as it will resell.

The Arco 2in1 grinder are you supporting the hand grinder alone, or the 2-in-1? Please post some pictures and thoughts when you get it.

(*) bad for cats 😹


----------



## earthflattener (Jul 27, 2015)

profesor_historia said:


> I open a bag and for example I use the same coffee in espresso for about 5-6 weeks. Then I have curiosity no one answered me satisfactory: why shouldn't I just buy a JX Pro or K plus for example? What functions I won't have in a very good hand grinder I have in Niche?
> 
> Sent from my ALP-L09 using Tapatalk


 JX Pro is a very good grinder. Niche takes the hassle from hand grinding away and is also a very good grinder. With one fixed coffee and irregular usage, I would not bother to upgraded from a JX Pro. However, I have 3 espresso and 1 filter a day with 2 coffees on the go (or same variation on that), so I need to change grind settings a lot. Niche does the work. I wouldn't fancy the challenge of changing the setting for the hand grinder twice a day while keeping things reproducible. Therefore the extra £250 over the JX-Pro is worthwhile for me.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

profesor_historia said:


> My all previous industrial grinders fit under the cabinet as I use them without the hopper (Mazzer Major, super Jolly, Compak E10 and E8, Compak K8 etc). Noise is not a problem
> as normally it takes a few seconds to grind for an espresso. I have another grinder for filter. As@DavecUK said, maybe Niche is not for all kind of coffee consumers. However to be honest I went into soporting the Arco 2in1 grinder project which is promising a lot so let's see what happens. Before Arco I was about to buy the JX Pro or the K plus after seeing Dave's videos brewing perfect espresso. So a good manual grinder is also quiet, no retention, conical burrs, you can change from espresso to filter and back to espresso etc.
> These are only my thoughts, it's just it's hard to believe that the Niche is alpha and omega of the domestic grinders. I imagine that for many people is the first grinder they buy based on the marketing and publicity, without having tried several other models or second hand etc so they cannot compare it with anything else.
> 
> Sent from my ALP-L09 using Tapatalk


 It isn't a alpha omega grinder , I'm not sure I've seen anyone suggest it is , it's good at what it does at its price point.

If the niche was crap or did it deliver or over hyped you'd see a hell of a lot more appearing second hand .

us geeks love to level stuff at niche buyer , hey they don't know what they are doing , they don't know what a real Grinder is like .look at all the noobs buying the niche .

coffee for most people isn't a hobby or a skill to be mastered , a journey of endless gear to be traded up to.

There is a good group of people that just don't want a commercial grinder in the kitchen, the noise and mess , they do want something that looks like an appliance, there is also a good group of people that have swapped other grinders out for a niche . 
It's not he best grinder in the cup but it's does a job , perhaps more than the sum of its parts . A lot of sales are based in word of mouth on forums like this and others.

all of this seems to out some people's noses out , I don't know why ., it's a good success story of a small start up ,that has opened up A good grinder to a lot of people that would have ended up with something that is a bit shite or doesn't tick the boxes .

Ps don't want this to come across as a dig at you, it's just rambling thoughts tumbling off the keyboard ,


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Am I right in thinking this is fantastically cheap for a Niche Zero? I don't want one but I'm sure someone here would! Looks legit as far as I can see.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/203224817407

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matted (Sep 30, 2019)

Us 110v model at 545 pounds? Does not seem cheap.

Price amended?


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

matted said:


> Us 110v model at 545 pounds? Does not seem cheap.
> Price amended?


Oh right. I thought they were still going for around the £700 mark?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Indeed. I've owned a number of commercial grinders, most recently an ek43, and have "downgraded" to a niche. No regrets so far. For a long time I was only interested in maximising "cup quality", but it gets tiring constantly chasing perfection and is not always a very fulfilling endeavour. The niche is by far the nicest grinder to actually use that I've had, and is plenty good enough for my needs at the moment. (I am working hard at the concept of "good enough" in many aspects of life at the moment!)

Sent from my AC2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkHB (Jun 12, 2020)

Cuprajake said:


> How do people calculate what is exchange vs retention?
> 
> Im curious as i can single dose my mignon and it loses sau 0.1 to 0.2g same is apparent with a niche
> 
> Yet you open both up and there are retained grinds, so how do we know what were getting in the cup??


 Before I sold on my Sage Smart Grinder I did a little experiment comparing its retention/exchange to the Niche. When I put 18g in I would get 18g out of the SGP. With the Niche there would be 0.1g-0.2g retained.

To get an idea of the exchange I ground approx 18g at an espresso fine setting through both grinders. I then moved up to a french press coarse setting and put the same amount of beans through. With a couple of beans through the Niche was already at the new setting, the SGP however put out a huge amount of the old espresso grind. I didn't measure or weigh it but all I can say is if you were to use the SGP without purging after changing settings you would ruin your coffee of whatever sort you're making. I literally never purge the Niche. I use darker roasts for espresso and lighter roasts for french press/pour over and change constantly between the different settings for them. I would waste a lot of coffee if I was still using the SGP. For this reason I wouldn't even consider buying a grinder that needed to be purged in the future.


----------



## matted (Sep 30, 2019)

499 from niche delivered in approx Feb

I guess if someone can't wait...


----------



## profesor_historia (Sep 1, 2020)

Mrboots2u said:


> It isn't a alpha omega grinder , I'm not sure I've seen anyone suggest it is , it's good at what it does at its price point.
> If the niche was crap or did it deliver or over hyped you'd see a hell of a lot more appearing second hand .
> us geeks love to level stuff at niche buyer , hey they don't know what they are doing , they don't know what a real Grinder is like .look at all the noobs buying the niche .
> coffee for most people isn't a hobby or a skill to be mastered , a journey of endless gear to be traded up to.
> ...


Not at all, thanks for your comments, mine were just ideas too, maybe I had too many grinders before and I need a clear head and a fresh start







.
However, just an observation, not all the big grinders are messy and noisy, my current Compak K8's noise is about 72dB, tomorrow I'll test it again. It has retention, of course. Let's see how the new Arco will do, maybe will be the new game changer. I will receive it in May so there is still s LOT to wait.

Sent from my ALP-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

matted said:


> 499 from niche delivered in approx Feb
> I guess if someone can't wait...


Is that all they cost new? Wow! Folks really pay over the odds for them!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Akula (Oct 1, 2020)

a few of them now popping up at better prices but with the US plug


----------



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Niche-Zero-Coffee-Grinder-White-Jun-2020-Build-/373424132602?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49292


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Hope he's done a typo at £700 for postage


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

It's one way to bump up the price! Zero feedback, could it be someone who uses these forums and doesn't want to be slated hence made up a new eBay account?


----------



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

Jony said:


> Hope he's done a typo at £700 for postage


 That's a lot of stamps!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Jony said:


> Hope he's done a typo at £700 for postage


 Probably. Should have been £489 for postage and £700 for the Niche - would have worked out cheaper for the buyer that way.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

deffo scam,

the black niche on there is the one i sold £480 buy it now, he put it up at £600 then changed his mind and listed higher,


----------



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

Now removed


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Ebay don't (unless it's changed now, i dunno) charge their "end fee/s" based on the postage....tis why the Chinese used to do 1p items but charge the actual price of the item on postage...i think this "loophole" has since been done away with.


----------



## Karka (Dec 20, 2020)

Rumpelstiltskin said:


> Ebay don't (unless it's changed now, i dunno) charge their "end fee/s" based on the postage....tis why the Chinese used to do 1p items but charge the actual price of the item on postage...i think this "loophole" has since been done away with.


 I'm pretty sure the fee is inclusive of postage these days. I sold my oracle and they charged their for the full price including postage.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

£1 listing atm though.

That niche i sold i paid £50 odd in fees


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Cuprajake said:


> ...i paid £50 odd in fees


 and that's why they are (or used to be) one of the biggest business's in the world.


----------



## Karka (Dec 20, 2020)

Rumpelstiltskin said:


> and that's why they are (or used to be) one of the biggest business's in the world.


 Not to mention the double whammy of PayPal. Ripping people off since 1998!


----------



## Irisco (Jun 12, 2020)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NICHE-ZERO-Coffee-Grinder-Black-US-Plug-BRAND-NEW/224323532148?hash=item343ab97574:g:vSIAAOSwprlgCWZS


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Assuming it has the US 120v motor, you won't be able to run it on UK 230v mains supply without a power converter?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I use a 500W step down on a US model Niche, works fine. Make a cheeky offer., because you will have to buy the transformer. Mine is the one in the link below, a Goldsource. You might get away with a 300W, but I have the 500W for added peace of mind.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Goldsource-ST-500-Watt-Voltage-Converter/dp/B00A9VWM4M/ref=sr_1_1?dchild=1&keywords=Goldsource+ST-500&qid=1611243753&sr=8-1

You may well find cheaper 500W inverters. The one I have detailed, works, is not noisy and is not too large. of course when you have finished grinding it's best to switch it off. you can see the unit just behind the US Niche.


----------



## Fatswaller (Jan 11, 2021)

The background ( in the photo looked familiar) so have just checked on Youtube. It looks very much like coffeeblog uk, but not saying it definitely is.


----------



## Fatswaller (Jan 11, 2021)

Listing has ended- best offer accepted


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Irisco Perhaps purchased it?


----------



## Irisco (Jun 12, 2020)

Not me, I have my Mazzer Royal which I love!


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

This (for those that need to get 110v) is just slightly dearer but is "*isolated*", more wattage (if required), water-splash protected and no chance of catching fire...make a little adapter/extension (U.S. socket) lead and your good to go.

click to see


----------



## Irisco (Jun 12, 2020)

You should charge commission on your expert electrical advice Mr Stiltskin, such a useful guy to know!


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

This guy is dodge.

Had 3 for sale today 380, 480 and 480

2 white one black, pic stole off coffeblogs. And has like 3 feed back.

Fool and his money, then theres the other joker who has them for 900


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

ignore


----------



## Irisco (Jun 12, 2020)

Oh dear, I feel terrible now for posting it. I wondered if he had been sent a U.S one by mistake and they had said just keep it (because of covid, expense of postage etc) and sent him another U.K one - but probably not.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Erm no

Ive reported the seller once and his white one turnee into a black one


----------



## Nightrider_1uk (Apr 26, 2020)

Rumpelstiltskin said:


> This (for those that need to get 110v) is just slightly dearer but is "*isolated*", more wattage (if required), water-splash protected and no chance of catching fire...make a little adapter/extension (U.S. socket) lead and your good to go.
> 
> click to see


 That would look good tucked behind the Niche 😂


----------



## Karka (Dec 20, 2020)

Cuprajake said:


> Erm no
> 
> Ive reported the seller once and his white one turnee into a black one
> 
> View attachment 51531


 Black grinders matter dude!


----------



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Niche-Zero-Coffee-Grinder-White-US-plug-barely-used-/164670063754?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49292

He got it in the Fall!

Last time I was in Coventry they didn't call it that or charge £510 postage


----------



## BBBean (Jul 31, 2020)

I have family in Coventry, perhaps I'll see if one of them can collect it? 😀


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

shame there being targeted my scammers


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Cuprajake said:


> shame there being targeted my scammers


 yepp...as soon as something becomes popular then the scammers come out to play....one of my daughters was scammed buying some GHD's....even i struggled to find fault with the packaging, paperwork; almost perfect, until the things nearly burnt her house down 🔥


----------



## Nightrider_1uk (Apr 26, 2020)

Uncletits said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Niche-Zero-Coffee-Grinder-White-US-plug-barely-used-/164670063754?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49292
> 
> He got it in the Fall!
> 
> Last time I was in Coventry they didn't call it that or charge £510 postage


 Has been re-listed again £510 P&P this time https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/164673883385?ViewItem=&item=164673883385


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

theres 2 on

joke really


----------



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Niche-Zero-Coffee-Grinder-White-US-plug-barely-used-/383924036405?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49292

One hell of a stamp on this one!


----------



## EmmaC (Jan 17, 2021)

And every single one of these is from a seller with 0 sales :classic_mellow:


----------



## BBBean (Jul 31, 2020)

Shame I don't have any family in Maidstone otherwise I would have tried to arrange collection for this one too. 😀😀😀


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Scammer


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

He states fall in his advert. Not in the UK anyway


----------



## Al Grandé (Nov 26, 2020)

Jony said:


> He states fall in his advert. Not in the UK anyway


 No, they're all fitted with US plug..


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Pardon


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Any new 0 feed back user selling a high value item just scream scam


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

*I decided to try and put all of it here...if you feel you must post about an ebay scam involving the Niche, put it here. Don't start a new thread, or it will be deleted.*

You just fuel the fire

How the scam may work when you see big postage

Big postage, leads to customer email offering to collect also offers a lower price. Seller replies and say OK. Payment by bank transfer or PP F&F and then collect from a bogus address (which is not the right one of course). Scam complete.

Do you guys really want to keep advertising these on a forum that gets100K+ hits per day? Each time you start a separate thread, rather than start one thread called Niche Scam. Most of the threads don't have the title Niche scam, which at least would show up in a search. Why would you do this?


----------

